# Anesthesia Coding for TEE...



## bruharocks (Jan 23, 2014)

I am currently using the code 01922 to code for CPT 93312, 93320 and 93325.  Medicare is denying these claims.  In the past, we have used anesthesia code 00740, and our claims were being paid, but I do not think that code is correct.  Has anyone had any luck with getting paid for anethesia in the office and the TEE procedure.  Thanks for the help!

Joseph V Brugess, CPC


----------



## pajohnson (Jan 31, 2014)

We bill anesthesia code 93318 for the TEE procedure and I have not heard of any billing issues.  Hope this helps


----------



## hgolfos (Feb 3, 2014)

Are your providers actually performing an intraoperative TEE or are they providing anesthesia for them?

If they are performing intraoperative TEE's you should bill 93312 not the anesthesia code.  It should be billed with a 59 and 26 modifier unless they own the equipment in which case you would leave the 26 off.    

If they are providing anesthesia for the TEE then 01922 is the correct crossover for 93312... you can't bill 01922 for 93320 and 93325 because they are add on codes and should be billed with 93312.

Most carriers don't cover intraoperative monitoring 93318.


----------



## aftab.alam620@gmail.com (Oct 20, 2022)

Agree with hgolfos


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Oct 20, 2022)

If your providers are providing the anesthesia for a surgeon performing the TEE, you would only submit 01922.
00740 was deleted and is the incorrect ASA code for a TEE.


----------

